# Weird noise with Gentoo-Sources

## dnaquin

Whenever I use the Gentoo sources on my Dell Inspiron 8100, I get a weird high pitched buzz or hum or something from my ?sound card?. This was with sound compiled, with maestro3 module, with maestro3 compiled into the kernel, with no sound modules but sound compiled in, without sound at all. So after trying all that, I got desparate and tried using the vanilla sources with the same config file. No more noise.

I have no clue what caused this or even if it's gentoo problem, but that what it seems to be. I can send the config file later, but I don't have access to it now. Tell me if need be.

----------

## mb

hi..

i have a inspiron 8k and also noticed a short hum when i load the maestro3 module.

an other strange thing i noticed is, that after playing rtcw my sounddevice is not longer accessable for artsd or e.g. xmms. i have to reload the module.

starting rtcw a second time the sound works somehow   :Confused: 

----------

## dnaquin

I can get sound working fine even with gentoo-sources, but it has that hum.

Vanilla-sources work fine though.  :Razz: 

----------

## MarkG

On my Dell Inspiron 4000 I did have a weird high-pitched buzzing, which was affected by things like moving the mouse and having the apm module loaded. I have reduced it quite a bit by loading the apm module at boot (it was worse loading it in to a warm computer!) and using the alsa 0.9 sound drivers (snd-meastro3 as apposed to meastro3 from the kernel source). I still have a slight buzzing but nothing like it was. When switching to Vmware I still get a brief reminder of what it was like.

Mark

----------

## Guest

I have an Inspiron 4000, and I'm nearly positive the noise is not coming from a sound card.

I get the noise under Win2K on it, and I'm positive that it only makes the noise when the CPU's idle -- it stops when, for example, I deliberately execute an infinite loop.

Of course, after much of that the bloody jet-engine fan comes on, so it's not much of an improvement.

----------

## rac

From Bugs to Hardware & Laptops.

----------

## cranch

This solved the problem for my 8100:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9754&highlight=dell

----------

